# The 10 Idiocies of Atheism



## weed4cash (Dec 12, 2010)

Dont get me wrong guys. Im not making fun of you because of your belief, Im just saying your ideas can be just as seemingly stupid as OURS. 

The first idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me is that Christians are the cause of all wars. LOL
*Christian Pasture dedicates his life to helping gang members turn their life around: *http://www.examiner.com/christian-history-in-national/catholic-priest-offers-hope-to-gang-members
*Hurricane Katrina survivors praise help of faith groups five years on*
http://www.christiantoday.com/article/hurricane.katrina.survivors.praise.help.of.faith.groups.five.years.on/26600.html
#1 Drug rehab a Christian Center:
http://transformationstreatment.com/?gclid=CJbM2typ56UCFY64KgodW14d4Q

The second idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me is 2 hard to have faith! LOL
This forum is an excellent achievement. Now, I don't have to go meet the maker of this FORUM to know he must exist. See, when you see a complex structure it is common sense to say, There must be a designer. I don't have to see Him to believe He exists. 
Teaching Evolution Faith in Schools
How about this one: The first living cells emerged between four billion and 3.8 billion years ago. There is no record of the event. That's pretty handy! Now, look kids, you're going to be tested on this but there is no proof. You call that science? They just believe it happened. *They take that totally on faith.*
&#12288;
The Third idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is they want proof of the trinity:

If any one could prove to me that Jesus Christ was not raised from the dead than I would not have a right to my faith. (1corinthians 15:14)
Christianity is a history of EVENTS that the writers knew of in time-space dimensions. Jesus was a man they KNEW personally. This was not a myth or made up. The writers of this man KNEW him personally, or they knew the people that KNEW Jesus. The history of Christianity is based on PERSONAL experiences. That makes it HISTORY not myth. *Now evolution is a myth. NO PERSONAL intervention exist!*
&#12288;
The Forth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is that evolution proves it! LOL

*confessions from actual evolutionists*
:
The theory of evolution faces no greater crisis than on the point of explaining the emergence of life. The reason is that organic molecules are so complex that their formation cannot possibly be explained as being coincidental and it is manifestly impossible for an organic cell to have been formed by chance.​ 

Alexander Oparin

More than 30 years of experimentation on the origin of life in the fields of chemical and molecular evolution have led to a better perception of the immensity of the problem of the origin of life on Earth rather than to its solution. At present all discussions on principal theories and experiments in the field either end in stalemate or in a confession of ignorance 
&#12288;
The Fifth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is no concept of creation

Jeffrey Bada

The following statement by the geochemist Jeffrey Bada from San Diego Scripps Institute makes clear the helplessness of evolutionists concerning this impasse:
Today as we leave the twentieth century, we still face the biggest unsolved problem that we had when we entered the twentieth century: How did life originate on Earth?​ 
The sixth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is propaganda crutches​ 
Because of the lack of transitional fossils most evolution teaching is supported by only propaganda.
In school books, kids get to look at pictures of some village a billion years ago where the planet of the ape must have been filmed. LOL 
And the Atheist think we make shit up
*Evolutionary Family Tree Hoax*​ 
&#12288;
The sevenths idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is spirits are not real:
These are places that are so haunted that even the US Government recognizes them as haunted.
http://inventorspot.com/articles/13_real_haunted_places_2532
The proof is in the pudding
But for the rest of you who still are not convinced, why not get the proof from actual proclaimed atheist? Seems a fitting way to show proof if you ask me.
I, personally dislike the term "Atheist", I am a non-believer.
Yes, i do believe in ghosts, I have had more than one experience, which involved a "Ghost". 
People can doubt this if they wish, but i know what i have seen (and I was not alone), it was as real as the trees in my yard.
Yahoo Answers: Lou Ciphor Member since: June 14, 2006 Total points: 2,878 (Level 4) 
LOL
&#12288;
&#12288;
The eight idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is lying to support their cause...​ 
The textbook says,Humans probably evolved from bacteria that lived more than four billion years ago. We started off like bacteria? Yes. They make these family trees and they put them in the textbooks. They tell boys and girls,Hey boys and girls, we started off like a bacteria and slowly over billions of years evolved to a human. 
*The Lie Exposed*
These family trees that they put in the textbooks are pure propaganda. There is not one shred of scientific evidence for any of them. Even Mary Leaky, who believes in evolution, says, All of those trees of life with the branches of our ancestors-that's a lot of nonsense! Even Stephen Gould from Harvard University (where they 'pahk the cah in the yahd' [Boston accent]). Stephen Gould said, The evolutionary trees that adorn our textbooks are not the evidence of fossils. They make it up folks! It's pure imagination. 
*The Damage Done *
Now, let me see if I'm reading this tree right. Is this thing trying to tell the kids that the humans on the left over here and the birds and the crocodiles and the snakes all have a common ancestor? Wouldn't you say the average student is going to look at that chart and believe that they all have a common ancestor?

The ninth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is no holidays.
Sorry April Fools Day does not count! LOL
&#12288;
&#12288;
The tenth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is they treat atheism like religion.
Dont get me wrong guys. Im not making fun of you because of your belief, Im just saying your ideas can be just as seemingly stupid as OURS. Peace out!​


----------



## hams (Dec 12, 2010)

my favorite is the third. they sure are idiots for wanting you to explain some logically inconsistent medieval nonsense. you have to take it on faith, right? says the confidence man to the dope...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2010)

You have some obvious misconceptions about atheism, let me clear some of this up for you..

The first idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me is that Christians are the cause of all wars. LOL

Christians aren't the cause of all wars. *Organized religion* provides the medium for people to wage wars and the false justification to live with themselves after they've committed the acts wars require.

The second idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me is 2 hard to have faith! LOL
 This forum is an excellent achievement. Now, I don't have to go meet the maker of this FORUM to know he must exist. See, when you see a complex structure it is common sense to say, There must be a designer. I don't have to see Him to believe He exists. 

Argument from ignorance. "common sense" isn't science. We are a pattern seeking species, we see design in *everything*. Have you ever seen the "face" on Mars. Exact same process is happening in your brain when you see "design" in everyday objects. 

What is the use of faith if everything is clearly "designed" as you say it is? If the creator wanted us to know everything was designed by him faith would not exist.

 Teaching Evolution Faith in Schools
 How about this one: The first living cells emerged between four billion and 3.8 billion years ago. There is no record of the event. That's pretty handy! Now, look kids, you're going to be tested on this but there is no proof. You call that science? They just believe it happened. *They take that totally on faith.*

Abiogenesis is not evolution. The sooner creationists realize that the better off *everyone* will be. 

If you deny the fact of evolution at this point you won't be taken seriously in any aspect of the real world, let alone dictating what kind of education the youth gets, as it *should be*. Would you want a person who denies the Holocaust to be your kids history teacher? 
&#12288;
The Third idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is they want proof of the trinity:

The history of Christianity is based on PERSONAL experiences. That makes it HISTORY not myth. *Now evolution is a myth. NO PERSONAL intervention exist!*

He said she said anecdotal evidence that happened 30-100 years after the supposed event is not a very accurate portrayal of history, you must agree with that. It *does* amount to *myth*.

The standards for proof in science are much higher than the standards of proof in history. For ordinary people to believe it anyway. Personal intervention is not required.

The Forth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is that evolution proves it! LOL
​ More than 30 years of experimentation on the origin of life in the fields of chemical and molecular evolution have led to a better perception of the immensity of the problem of the origin of life on Earth rather than to its solution. At present all discussions on principal theories and experiments in the field either end in stalemate or in a confession of ignorance 

There is no fundamental difference between a living organism and lifeless matter. The complex combination of manifestations and properties so characteristic of life must have arisen in the process of the evolution of matter. -Alexander Oparin

As for the second quote, yeah, that's exactly what science tends to do, answer questions which provide information for MORE questions. Science doesn't end, it doesn't stop. 

The Fifth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is no concept of creation

Abiogenesis is not evolution. Two completely different theories. One is not dependent on the other. If the theory of evolution was proved wrong today, that would not mean abiogenesis is wrong and vice versa. 
​The sixth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is propaganda crutches
​Because of the lack of transitional fossils most evolution teaching is supported by only propaganda.

The theory has over a million INDIVIDUAL pieces of fossil evidence collected since the 1800's to back it up. That is a blatant lie creationists tend to support simply because they don't understand how transitional fossils work. They deny that one fossil is a transition to the next and that small changes over short periods of time can add up to large changes over long periods of time. 

In school books, kids get to look at pictures of some village a billion years ago where the planet of the ape must have been filmed. LOL 

Hopefully you realize it is a _depiction_ of what they *believe* the planet looked like at the time based on the best evidence available.. you seem to think science is 100% certain about everything. This isn't the case, science *admits* it isn't 100% certain about *anything*. Religious people can't seem to accept this.

 The sevenths idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is spirits are not real:

These are places that are so haunted that even the US Government recognizes them as haunted.
http://inventorspot.com/articles/13_real_haunted_places_2532
The proof is in the pudding
But for the rest of you who still are not convinced, why not get the proof from actual proclaimed atheist? Seems a fitting way to show proof if you ask me.
I, personally dislike the term "Atheist", I am a non-believer.
Yes, i do believe in ghosts, I have had more than one experience, which involved a "Ghost". 
People can doubt this if they wish, but i know what i have seen (and I was not alone), it was as real as the trees in my yard.
Yahoo Answers: Lou Ciphor Member since: June 14, 2006 Total points: 2,878 (Level 4) 
LOL

I don't really know what to make of a persons critical thinking skills when they believe a random self proclaimed atheist on yahoo answers giving testimony that he believes he experienced a "ghost" is proof that all atheists believe in spirits... I mean... really.. 

 The eight idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is lying to support their cause...
​The textbook says,Humans probably evolved from bacteria that lived more than four billion years ago. We started off like bacteria? Yes. They make these family trees and they put them in the textbooks. They tell boys and girls,Hey boys and girls, we started off like a bacteria and slowly over billions of years evolved to a human. 

Common ancestry is not a lie, look it up.


​


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 12, 2010)

smackdown has been achieved!!


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 12, 2010)

The infinite idiocy of weed4cash. What does "show on to me" mean?

Learn how science works. Then read what scientists say about evolution, not what creationist websites tell you about the claims of science. Would you go to an atheist scientist to learn about Jesus and the bible? Then why do you insist on going to non-scientist Xtians to tell you what science claims? 

Of course all of this is from a guy that goes on a public internet forum boasting about details of his illegal business. It shouldn't be a stretch for someone to infer his general intelligence level.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 12, 2010)

weed for cash has been schooled


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 12, 2010)

*Organized religion* provides the medium for people to wage wars...

Really? And POWER doesn't? What was the Cold War? What about World War 1 and 2? Religious? Hardly. All about politics homie. That's what starts wars. Politics and POWER. 

Ok denying a creator in every thing. You use a Mars face to tell me why I believe in Jesus a REAL person??? Have you talked to that Mars face? Because I know I haven't. So that would classify Mr Mars as a MYTH. Keep trying...

Abiogenesis is not evolution. YES it is. IN SCHOOLS! That's what I, YOU, and EVERY ONE learned. Don't avoid the FACTS. 

The standards for proof in science are much higher. HA! Really? Have you seen a text book for Highschool Biology? I have. Theories about evolution. No proof, just theories. Seems science is not taking it self serious in schools. Care to help me change that?

I don't want to hash out all your remarks. You are a good thinker... but I got this one.

Oh, and what evolution are you saying I am denying. Because all Evolutionist are disagreeing with each other. So really, who is right? Should I find the right evolution to agree with and then would I still be disagreeing with evolution since I don't agree with the other scientist? Maybe they should all have names for their sects. lol

If any one is a free thinker here check out the book Evidence That Demands an Answer by Josh McDowell


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for at least admiting athiest don't have it figured out, and that science doesn't answer the great question. You are at least honest.

Also I should say that I know all Athiest don't agree with all athiest. Just as Christians don't agree with all Christians. hench the reason there is a church on four corners of one street in my town. (Called church corner by most people)

So the point here is that Athiest and Christians have and will always have unexplainable questions. And that is why we don't need to make fun of each other. Neither has it figured out to the point where every one is convinced.

Now me, I know what I believe is true. I can't make you believe and this article was not bent on opening your eyes to your folly. Though it was easy to write to say the least. Would people murder, steal, hate, and commit all manner of crime with or with out religion? Yes. 

But does religion cause man to be less of a species then if he was not religious at all. No.

Because where a man is given POWER he will almost ALWAYS find a way to abuse that power.
Christians give God the glory, so that can never happen unless the Christian first falls. 

Before you say religion is the cause, really look at that religion and decide, is it the religion, or the abuse of power that has caused this?

In my humble opinion, it's prejudice not religion that is destroying our species. That, and an unbridled approach on life. If we don't bridal our passions we will see destruction (divorce, jealousy, drug dependency, murder, hate.) Jesus is the only one who can teach us how to live so that our life is harmonious.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 12, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> smackdown has been achieved!!


 I agree, great post Padawanbater2, 




weed4cash said:


> You use a Mars face to tell me why I believe in Jesus a REAL person??? Have you talked to that Mars face? Because I know I haven't. So that would classify Mr Mars as a MYTH. Keep trying...


So I'm guessing you'll admit to "talking" to God, or Jesus, correct?


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 12, 2010)

Why is it that people keep trying to deny that Abiogenesis has to do with evolution. Abiogenesis is the process that had to have happened for naturalistic evolution to take place. Why is that so hard to comprehend. Without that chemical evolution (according to naturalistic scientists) there would be no life on earth to have evolved. So therefore evolution fully depends on this concept.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 12, 2010)

Like I said before, the bible is an account of people writing down what they saw and heard. These were real people that witnessed real events. History has never been able to do better then that, and that will ALWAYS be better then the Theory of Evolution.

If you don't agree with me on this you might as well denie your great great grandpa!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Really? And POWER doesn't? What was the Cold War? What about World War 1 and 2? Religious? Hardly. All about politics homie. That's what starts wars. Politics and POWER. 

I think you misunderstood my point. Being a religious person, believing in the things most of them teach gives a person the ability to commit the acts each of these non religious wars require, like killing someone a person has never met based on information that persons state has provided. 

I'm an atheist, from my perspective it is *never* right to do such a thing, except in self defense (which current conflicts like the "war on terror" are *not*). 

Without the crutch that organized religion is, I am left with my own ability to justify the acts which I would undoubtedly commit if I were to ever engage in war for the US. I can't think of any logical reasons to justify the actions our military are currently taking, so I couldn't then be a part of it and keep an honest conscience. 

If you are a part of an organized religion, your state can *always* find a reason to justify the acts they commit against someone they label an ''enemy''. 
 
Ok denying a creator in every thing. You use a Mars face to tell me why I believe in Jesus a REAL person??? Have you talked to that Mars face? Because I know I haven't. So that would classify Mr Mars as a MYTH. Keep trying...

What evidence do you have that says a man named Jesus Christ existed? What evidence do you have that supports the idea that this man was the son of God?

"yesterdays religion is tomorrows myth"

The face on Mars was used as an example as to why you believe there is design in everyday ordinary objects. You are a pattern seeking individual, your brain is hard wired to see these things and *believe* they were designed this way, this is a consequence of the evolution of your brain over millions of years. It's a successful trait that gave your ancestors more protection, more food, more warmth, and it's why you _still_ have it today. It doesn't mean everything was designed though. Think about it, would your God design the HIV virus? How bout the variety of other STD's a person can contract? Is he responsible for designing them too? Malaria, Polio, Yellow Fever.. think of all the nasty things we've discovered, if you are using the argument from design, you MUST conclude that your God designed all these diseases and viruses' too, so the next question I'd ask you is - Why? Why would he do that? What is the point?

 Abiogenesis is not evolution. YES it is. IN SCHOOLS! That's what I, YOU, and EVERY ONE learned. Don't avoid the FACTS. 

No, it isn't. I'm serious, they are two completely different theories in two COMPLETELY different fields of science. 

The theory of evolution is about how life evolves as time progresses.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution

Abiogenesis is about how the first life came about on Earth.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abiogenesis

Evolution is biology...

Abiogenesis is chemistry...

 The standards for proof in science are much higher. HA! Really? Have you seen a text book for Highschool Biology? I have. Theories about evolution. No proof, just theories. Seems science is not taking it self serious in schools. Care to help me change that?

I don't know what you really expect.. As I said, science isn't absolutely certain about anything, but if you think logically, there is really NO way of ever being 100% certain about anything, not even who you are or your name or anything. A certain level of faith is involved in every single decision you make, religious or not. What science provides is a way to decrease the probability of choosing the wrong answer. Religion _attempts_ to provide this, but fails at every possible opportunity. The difference, as you already took note of, is that science *admits* it doesn't have all the answers and can't ever be certain because of my earlier explination, religion lies and subsitutes honesty for comfort, which many of it's followers welcome as well. The skeptical, the people who want real answers to the questions reality provides are unable to do this, it simply is not possible. 

 Oh, and what evolution are you saying I am denying. Because all Evolutionist are disagreeing with each other. So really, who is right? Should I find the right evolution to agree with and then would I still be disagreeing with evolution since I don't agree with the other scientist? Maybe they should all have names for their sects. lol

The link about evolution I provided is the theory. There's only one theory, but it's really pretty comlicated, and takes a lot of studying to really understand. It's beautiful once you see it, the thoughts it provokes makes organized religions seem tiny and insignificant. The tapestry of life all connected as one is beautiful. 

 If any one is a free thinker here check out the book Evidence That Demands an Answer by Josh McDowell

I'll get back to you with a book report


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 12, 2010)

What evidence do you have that says a man named Jesus Christ existed? What evidence do you have that supports the idea that this man was the son of God?

I do not make it my job to give you faith. That is between you and God. If you don't believe all the prophets of the Bible, why would you believe me?

You say religion is never perfect. You are wrong. Mans interpretation of religion is and always will be wrong. But God and all his prophets speak the perfect religion of God. For us to follow Gods word imperfectly does not qualify GOD as imperfect.

As far as disease goes, would we spread disease if we where 
monogamous? 
Would disease be as bad as it is if we all weren't cheating?

And think about this, if evolution is so perfect to design the EYE then why can't evolution design your body to be immortal? Strange that evolution missed that one loop hole in it's perfection.....

You say evolution is beautiful, I say, ever look at how other animals are like each other but Humans are only one kind of species. No other species with our thought capabilities look different then us. Ever think of why if evolution was true there are NO other species with higher thinking besides us.....

Kind of odd considering every other animal thinks alike in the kingdom but we have advances abilities.

One of a kind species. That would that make us EVOLUTION FREAKS

I'm heading to bed, have fun with your selves. Watch out for those Evolution Puddles!


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;jv3TFg9SJb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv3TFg9SJb4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 12, 2010)

Why anyone bothers trying to convince people to believe one way or another is just as pointless as believing one way or another.

/closed


----------



## nj10ii (Dec 12, 2010)

I am God. I am divine.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 12, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Why is it that people keep trying to deny that Abiogenesis has to do with evolution. Abiogenesis is the process that had to have happened for naturalistic evolution to take place. Why is that so hard to comprehend. Without that chemical evolution (according to naturalistic scientists) there would be no life on earth to have evolved. So therefore evolution fully depends on this concept.


Why won't you answer the questions that I asked you as a demonstration about why abiogenesis is not part of the theory of evolution. Once again, why don't you criticize chemists for not having an explanation of how atoms got here? Why don't you criticize nuclear physicists because they don't explain how the electron got here? You are correct, abiogenesis must have occurred, OR life got here somehow, for evolution to have acted on said life FULL STOP. Hell, even different disciplines in evolutionary biology don't necessarily overlap. Saying that we don't know how life was formed and where the first cellular organisms came from, doesn't stop the fact that all life can be traced back to points where there was nothing else for millions of years except for single cell life. If you want to claim that life came from somewhere other than those cells, you have to put forth a better idea, otherwise, considering that our cells are eukaryotic and we share more DNA in common with eukaryotic single cell organisms than prokaryotic bacteria, it stands to reason that like all other life, we share a common ancestor. Since science only deals with things that they have evidence for, there is no shame in saying we don't know were that first life came from but unlike religion, we don't make up answers to make us feel better.


----------



## Tym (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, how stupid is this post?

You do know what atheism is right?
Atheism makes none of these claims.
In fact, atheism makes no claims.

This post is just one big strawman. Why don't you attack atheism for what it really says?
Whatever claims atheists make are also subjective to scrutiny.. But most of all, they cannot be linked to, and are not derived from atheism.

Atheism is a lack of belief in deities. That's it.. Nothing more.. You cannot get from that to claims people who happen to be atheists make.
Atheism has no dogma, it has no cannon, it makes no claims.. You fail, you lose, good day sir.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 12, 2010)

Tym said:


> Wow, how stupid is this post?
> 
> You do know what atheism is right?
> Atheism makes none of these claims.
> ...


Give up on the OP. Someone that stupid won't understand that atheism is merely the rejection of a claim. The whole point of Russel's Teapot and FSM make no impression on them. It ends up merely being an inside joke to those that understand logic. 

The OP may be hopeless but crackerboy has some hope. He is at least open to the idea that there is no conflict between science or atheism and religion.


----------



## Tym (Dec 12, 2010)

It's not going to stop me from telling the truth for other people who happen to see this thread..
The more rational information we can spread, the better..


----------



## Tym (Dec 12, 2010)

brownbearclan said:


> Why anyone bothers trying to convince people to believe one way or another is just as pointless as believing one way or another.
> 
> /closed


I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything. I'm standing up for reason and logic, and calling bullshit lies when I see them.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 12, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> [video=youtube;jv3TFg9SJb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv3TFg9SJb4&feature=related[/video]


Did you actually watch that? Do you actually think like that? 

Are you actually presenting this vid as something valid? That guys is speaking from his own point of view, just because an atheist world can be described as bleak doesn't mean that god is the answer, I mean, seriously...

I don't know what you personally gathered from that fine video, especially though all his regurgitation of other's quotes... So what? They universe is bleak, empty, and cold, and because of that, because I think that sucks, so I'm going to believe in some little god. 

HAHAH! Yeah, the universe is empty and cold, bleak maybe, but my life certainly isn't, I don't see why it would be. My life is full is rich experiences and many good times, and it is also absent of god. I live my days under a warm sun and enjoy things just as much as someone who thinks some god created it... 

It's always such a weird experience when people say things like that guy, why would any atheist be depressed because of what they believe in? "You don't believe in heaven, isn't that depressing?" NO! why would it be?
Obviously if you're a jesus freak, imagining a world other than the one you've created for yourself might seem depressing, but why project such a pansy attitude on others? Waaahh it's cold and empty in this universe, let me google "evolution is false" so I can feel better about myself.

Does he really think that the atheists of this world are sulking because of our beliefs, or the statement that this universe is empty is enough of a premise to dismiss atheism, or that it's enough to promote the belief in god?

People don't commit suicide because they are atheists... He mentions that antidepressants are the most popular pharmaceutical, yet according to basic stats, it's safe to say more bible thumpers are on that shit as opposed to atheists... Is it not that obvious?

and btw, that guy looks like a Rick Martin wannabe.


----------



## GreenGurl (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm ignoring the debate completely.  But I will add that once on two hits of liquid (lsd) I achieved absorption (my body expanded to the reaches of the universe, and like some crazy orgasmic constellation, all of my chakras pulsed with everything else that was in existence at that moment). It was likely the most awesome experience of my life and if you ask me, THAT is heaven. (It certainly beats meeting up with your crotchety old ancestors in some fluffy cloud house!)


----------



## Tym (Dec 12, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> I'm ignoring the debate completely.  But I will add that once on two hits of liquid (lsd) I achieved absorption (my body expanded to the reaches of the universe, and like some crazy orgasmic constellation, all of my chakras pulsed with everything else that was in existence at that moment). It was likely the most awesome experience of my life and if you ask me, THAT is heaven. (It certainly beats meeting up with your crotchety old ancestors in some fluffy cloud house!)


Yeah, but just like religion, none of it was real.. lol


----------



## GreenGurl (Dec 12, 2010)

I doubt I'll ever know what real is, so I can't disagree completely.


----------



## Tym (Dec 12, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> I doubt I'll ever know what real is, so I can't disagree completely.


Are you telling me that you have no practical way to discerning what is real and what is not?


----------



## GreenGurl (Dec 12, 2010)

not to ignore your last question, but the ole' "brain in a vat" argument is such a classic... let's just say we did (and didn't).


----------



## Tym (Dec 13, 2010)

That is ignoring my question 

I was going to say, that if you have no practical way to tell what is real and what is not. I would suggest seeing a psychiatrist.

I will assume that you know how to tell the difference between what is real and what is not. I know it's fun to entertain certain ideas, but you know how to tell the difference between reality and fiction. Many people just don't subject every belief to the process. Some even refuse to subject certain beliefs to the process because the belief is a comforting one, and they know it can't stand the test. This is fine, but when you try to pass it off as reality, you have to understand that not everyone is going to refrain from testing it. When it doesn't hold up and it falls apart, people like me will be there to remind other people that we have this process of discerning reality from fiction, and this claim does not pass the test..


----------



## baaamalaaam (Dec 13, 2010)

These threads are really irritating. 
FOR THE LOVE AND BENEFIT OF MANKIND AND FUTURE GENERATIONS, PLEASE READ: Food of the Gods, by Terence McKenna.


----------



## lvnv (Dec 13, 2010)

One of the most common fallacies religious folks make is the god of gaps. If science can't explain something, god must be responsible for it. Unfortunately (for religious folk), is that as science keeps developing, this god of gaps continues to shrink. God "explains" less and less, science more and more. Eventually theists will be stuck with only a handful of arguments to "prove" there must be a god. Science keeps progressing. We will continue to learn more and more about the universe until god is completely redundant, if it isn't already. There will be no reason to believe in god, at least to explain the physical world; if one wishes to put blind faith in the metaphysical, fine. Ultimately, science can't answer all of the perplexing questions in the universe, but it is trying, and steadily progressing. Religion is the exact opposite. It started explaining everything, and is answering less and less as time goes by.

I feel it is important to point out that we (atheists) don't just reject the Christian god, we reject all gods. Don't think this is all about you lot. 

So tell me, Christians, why have you rejected the Islam faith? Or Buddhism? Or Hinduism? Why does YOUR religion have it right? How do you KNOW? I assume you gave these religions their due diligence considering BILLIONS of people subscribe to these faiths, right? Or maybe you didn't considering one's religious beliefs are, more often than not, derived from one's family and community. Surely if you were born in any of the countries that predominately practice those religions, you wouldn't be a Christian, right? What happens to all of those people who don't believe in YOUR god? 

Perhaps the only thing more entertaining (frustrating?) than seeing a Christian and an atheist debate is two theists of different religions debate. "But, but, my religion is based on HISTORY.... and, and, teh facts. They KNEW "insert mythical being" so it must be true..." Round in circles we go.


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;k-j5kKSk_6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-j5kKSk_6U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2010)

You say religion is never perfect. You are wrong. Mans interpretation of religion is and always will be wrong. But God and all his prophets speak the perfect religion of God. For us to follow Gods word imperfectly does not qualify GOD as imperfect.

What is the "perfect interpretation" of God?

As far as disease goes, would we spread disease if we where monogamous? 
Would disease be as bad as it is if we all weren't cheating?

Yes, there are many ways to spread diseases other than sexually. WTF?

Besides, the question asked was "why would your God design these diseases?". Answer that.
 
And think about this, if evolution is so perfect to design the EYE then why can't evolution design your body to be immortal? Strange that evolution missed that one loop hole in it's perfection.....

WTF? Because evolution doesn't work that way. Evolution is not perfect and does not seek perfection. 

You say evolution is beautiful, I say, ever look at how other animals are like each other but Humans are only one kind of species. No other species with our thought capabilities look different then us. Ever think of why if evolution was true there are NO other species with higher thinking besides us.....

Well, you should probably look again. Chimps and Dolphins show intelligence levels of humans at 3-5 years old. 

Birds are better at flight than humans.

Cats/Dogs/Horses... any four legged animal in fact can run faster AND longer than humans..

Intelligence happens to be our species niche, it's what got us to where we are, other species have their own niche's, as listed, that's what works for them, this is what works for us. Evolution is not a conscious process, it is a natural one that seeks what works, what fits, what solves the problem at hand. Sometimes appendages that were once used for something are now used for something completely different, ex. reptiles front limbs into wings, fish fins into limbs. 
 
Kind of odd considering every other animal thinks alike in the kingdom but we have advances abilities.

You're kidding yourself, we do not have "advanced abilities".

One of a kind species. That would that make us EVOLUTION FREAKS

We're far from one of a kind.


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;6OTLfnQsO7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OTLfnQsO7Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you have the capacity to actually rebut any of our claims with your own words, or are you only capable of finding clips based on your preconceived notions?


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 13, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> [posts another bogus creationist video


Wow. You obviously haven't read a single thing what wrote in your other thread. I even asked you to ask me questions to clarify anything. You won't answer my direct questions either, which makes me think you are avoiding them because they challenge you too much and you are unable to answer them. 
I pointed out that modern bacteria are highly evolved organisms. They had a few billion year head start on us. Assuming that modern flagellated bacteria are the simplest organisms that exists is just stupid when there are currently other organisms that are much simpler. This doesn't even matter because any modern day bacteria will be more evolved than the ones that gave rise to eukaryotes. Look to the stromalites or _Archaea _species if you want a better idea of what simple life looks like. 

So science is making a claim that bacteria flagella evolved. The null hypothesis that must be tested than is that bacteria flagellum could not have evolved. Showing any way that the bacteria flagella COULD have evolved, whether it was exactly how it did evolve is all that is necessary to falsify the null hypothesis. 

[video=youtube;SdwTwNPyR9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdwTwNPyR9w[/video]


----------



## lvnv (Dec 13, 2010)

@upthearsenal (I assume you're an Arsenal fan. Nobody's perfect  Your avatar is brilliant. Wasn't sure that was him at first!)

Ha. Agreed. If you can take away any bias towards religion it really isn't depressing at all. We have THIS LIFE to live to its fullest. Some people's lives are harder. That is a fact that we have to live with. Some people's lives are ridiculously easy too. Gee, thanks GOD! The funny thing to me is that the guy in the video talks about how people turn to prescription drugs basically because it is an easy way out; that you're not addressing the underlying problems when taking prescription drugs. Well guess what? Religion is the exact same thing. Instead of solving your problems on a personal level, people just pave over them with religion. Surely one can see the irony in him making this argument, but people gobble this shit up.

PEOPLE DON'T NEED RELIGION TO LEAD RICH AND FULFILLING LIVES! It just isn't necessary. The man in the video appeals to people who are either desperate or naive: people who have never thought about life's questions or those who are so down on their luck that they turn to religion to explain why times are so tough and to tell them how things will get better. Through JESUS of course! Please.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 13, 2010)

haha! Yes, AFC for ever... To be honest, I've had it for a while and you're the only person who seems to know anything about it... haha "nobody's perfect" what's _that_ supposed to mean?! 

Either way, you hit the nail on the head with your post, well said. 

I saw a church sign near my house the other day, and it said "Let God fight your battles" as I drove by I thought to myself just what type of person thinks like that... it makes no sense.


----------



## Tym (Dec 13, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> [video=youtube;k-j5kKSk_6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-j5kKSk_6U&feature=related[/video]


 *Irreducible complexity*

*From Iron Chariots Wiki*

Jump to: navigation, search

For more information, see the Wikipedia article: _*Irreducible complexity*_ 
​ *Irreducible complexity*, as defined by Michael Behe in _Darwin's Black Box_ is a property of a system such that if any part is removed, the system ceases to function. Irreducible complexity is often used as an argument for Intelligent design. 
The classic illustration of an irreducibly complex system is a mousetrap: it consists of a base, hammer, spring, catch (or trigger), and fasteners to hold the pieces together. If any of those parts is removed, the mousetrap no longer works. 
The argument, then, is that since evolution proceeds by adding parts to an existing system one by one, the precursors of an irreducibly complex system would have been useless, and would not have been selected for. Ergo, all of the pieces had to be put together by an intelligent designer. 
*Contents*

[hide]


1 Counter-arguments 
1.1 Scaffolding
1.2 Incomplete systems can still have a function
1.3 Argumentum ad Ignorantiam
1.4 Falsifiability

2 See also
3 External links
 [edit]
*Counter-arguments*

[edit]
*Scaffolding*

The argument that evolution always proceeds by adding parts is false. Natural selection can remove parts as well as add them. For instance, whales have no hind legs, but retain vestigial pelvises where their ancestors' legs were attached. 
Another example of an irreducibly complex system is a gothic arch: if any stone is removed, the arch falls down. The way to build such a system is to install a scaffold, build the arch, then remove the scaffolding. Similarly, biological mechanisms do not have to co-exist with the structures that allowed them to evolve the way they did. There is therefore no reason to accept the claim that if a system is irreducibly complex that it cannot be built gradually. 
[edit]
*Incomplete systems can still have a function*

While it is true that an irreducibly complex system with a missing part loses its original function, it may still have some other function. For instance, a mousetrap without a catch can still work as a tie clip, or a paperweight. A mousetrap without a base can be nailed to the floor. Such a mousetrap would not be as useful, but would still function. 
For a biological example, consider the bacterial flagellum, a long spinning hair that functions as an "outboard motor" for bacteria. It is often cited as an example of an irreducibly complex system. But if some of its parts are removed, the resulting system bears a striking similarity to the Type Three Secretory System, a "syringe" that allows bacteria to infect other cells. 
[edit]
*Argumentum ad Ignorantiam*

No potential example of a supposed irreducibly complex system can, even in theory, demonstrate that it did not evolve from less complex components. One can only demonstrate how a system can be reduced, or claim ignorance as to how it can be. Irreducible complexity is therefore an argument from ignorance and, more specifically, a God of the gaps argument. 
[edit]
*Falsifiability*

Irreducible complexity is not falsifiable. Demonstrating how a complex system can be reduced to less complex components only shows the apologist to be wrong on that particular example. Each 'reduced' component is, in turn, another system susceptible to the same claim of being irreducibly complex, ad infinitum. 
[edit]
*See also*



 What good is half a wing?
 [edit]
*External links*



 Irreducible complexity at EvoWiki.
 "The Design Mousetrap" by Kenneth Miller
[video=youtube;SdwTwNPyR9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdwTwNPyR9w[/video]


----------



## |3laze (Dec 13, 2010)

The ignorant love being ignorant. Nothing will change that. When you have no concept of logic, then facts are meaningless. It would almost be funny it it wasn't so sad how the only argument on this thread against atheism is random BS clips from the internet. I saw it on you-tube, it must be true!


----------



## lvnv (Dec 13, 2010)

@mindphuk

Man I am glad there are people like you to explain things like that. The thing that makes me laugh though is that you are having to answer questions today that theists would have never dreamed of 100 years ago. The really funny thing is that science and religion are really asking the same questions! Of science that is. The problem is that the answers only come from one side.

Aside though, I keep seeing the watchmaker fallacy being brought up. Things people create obviously require someone to plan them, otherwise they would already exist in nature. What's so hard about that? I can understand why it is comfortable, familiar. People can look at a NASA space shuttle and say, "Gee, that rocket ship looks complicated and it was planned. Look at that (insert complicated thing in nature). It must have been planned as well." Brilliant, people. I often wonder what we would be left with if there were no science, just religion. Actually, I know what that would be like, ancient civilizations who used religion to explain the world around them because they didn't understand all of the complexities that today's science provides us with.

Also, taking a step back real quick, why is there a religion debate going on in a pot forum? Is there something I missed?

I would also like to add a personal experience. I was watching the news with a very religious cousin and they briefly brought up Darwin for some reason. My cousin quipped that Darwin renounced his theory on his death bed. I took it upon myself to read about this since I had never heard such a thing and guess what? The *overwhelming* consensus, even among accountable Christain websites, is that it is a lie. Yet if my cousin believes this, be assured that there are 1000s more that believe the same lie. Is it so hard to believe that an entire faith could be based on lies, or less sinister, heresy, when these people WANT to believe this stuff so bad? That in some cases their entire existence depends on their religious story being true, when in fact their story would be completely different if they were born in a country that practices another religion. Mind-boggling.


----------



## lvnv (Dec 13, 2010)

@blaze

Agreed. It would be funny if it wasn't so sad.

Know what I hate about the "Post Quick Reply" button? I'm finding that these are rarely quick replies.

I was almost mad that I wasted a perfectly good 1/8th of mushrooms on a weed forum "discussing" religion but this has actually been fun. Don't think I could do it for too long though. Ultimately, people who really believe in religion are going to believe what they want to believe. Hmm, how did I get here in the first place? On this thread that is  

The fun thing now is for mainstream modern religion to adapt and mingle with science. This is how we get things like the watchmaker fallacy and the puddle fallacy. I attended a colloquies by Alvin Plantinga. He is some big shot at Notre Dame. I truly walked in with an open mind. Maybe THIS will be the argument that can make me believe there is a god. He was trying to argue that we can't trust our cognitive faculties if there was no god. How he got to that conclusion is truly an act of faith, but lets just say I left disappointed, almost pissed off that THIS was the best that modern religion has to offer. Without having any prior knowledge of this fellow's argument, by the time he finished I felt I could debunk his theory that I'm sure he worked very, very hard on. This kind of talk really is an act of faith. Simple as that. There is no science to it and when one tries they fall flat on their face. Ultimately, science could explain 99.99% of everything in the universe, making god essentially redundant and unnecessary, yet those who believe will cling to that .01% and say "THERE! You can't explain THAT! That is proof that god exists!"


@Upthearsenal
Ha, screw religion, lets talk football! My blood is red as well but it tends to bleed over in Merseyside  As much as I would love to argue my case for Liverpool, I wouldn't have much of an argument today. No one can deny that Wenger is a genius and that Arsenal play some of the most attractive football in the world. Well, perhaps SAF could deny that. Prick. 

Let God fight your battles?! That is truly shocking. I just have such a hard time understanding how people could turn to a god to solve their problems. How would shit ever get done if everyone thought like this?

There's that quick reply button again. Damn. I was sure this was gonna be a quick one yet there goes another 40 minutes...


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, there's some bad signs out there, that really show the weakness one has when they think this life is a petty one, and you are just preparing yourself for somehting more significant or whateverthefuck...

A lot of things like that annoy me, like when someone thanks god for something a person did, for instance... saying "oh thank god those firefighters saved that family".. I hear that and get reasonably annoyed and would make it clear that it was the firefighters that need the recognition.. 

One question I'd like to ask anyone who is will to actually respond with a sentence they formulated, is what makes _their _god the real god? Where is the evidence for that? There are more people in this world that aren't Christians than there are... whatever, I'm high and getting too into this, like you said Ivnv, screw religion.

On to the footy! A red huh? You guys are slowly making your way up the table, although this weekend didn't help haha  You think Roy's gonna stay? 

I guess we'll see tomorrow what Wenger can do.. I'm actually too anxious to sleep, even though it's like 20 some hrs from now! haha, either way it'll be a good match. hah yeah, SAF and Mourinho would probably say the same, both are cunts.

btw, how are those shrooms treating ya?


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Think about it, if GOD did not make us all from the same STUFF then how would we be able to LIVE off the earth???

God made every thing from the same ingredience so that we all could USE the ingredience in their different forms to EAT and LIVE.

It's not evolution it's GOD that did that. IF I was made from MARS material and the plants from Satern then I would not be compatible with THAT food.

So God in his perfection made us all from the same BASE compounds so we would be able to SURVIVE off our OWN compounds.

Its that easy. No evlolution required to figure that out.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 13, 2010)

It's like I said before, how do you know an apple tree till you plant the seed?

If it grows up and shows forth fruit of an apple you know it was a good seed and has shown the fruit of it self.

In the same manner, how will you know Jesus if you don't pick up the book? It ANNOYS me when people demand faith and yet won't even accept it when it is given.

Peace out.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Science can't even explain the WEATHER. How the hell could it explain every thing else. 

If you believe in science at least you are USE to disappointment!


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahaha. I am convinced weed4cash and crackerboy are just trolls. No one could possibly be this stupid and still be able function. Nice one guys. You had most of the board convinced you really thought this stuff. LOL.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2010)

After that last post, I'm gonna have to agree with gi...



> It's not evolution it's GOD that did that. IF I was made from MARS material and the plants from Satern then I would not be compatible with THAT food.
> 
> So God in his perfection made us all from the same BASE compounds so we would be able to SURVIVE off our OWN compounds.
> 
> Its that easy. No evlolution required to figure that out.


This is pure genius!


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 13, 2010)

Whatever. arguing with these guys is boring, one just googles evolution is fake and post videos, and the other, well... nevermind.

have a laugh instead:

[video=youtube;kuEuY4BUMfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuEuY4BUMfM[/video]


----------



## asdf1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You have some obvious misconceptions about atheism, let me clear some of this up for you..
> 
> The first idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me is that Christians are the cause of all wars. LOL
> 
> ...



I was literally going to write this exact post. Thank you!


----------



## Radiate (Dec 13, 2010)

Number one idiocy of religious fanatics: Failing to recognize the difference between having faith in an idea backed with empirical, observable, reproducible evidence (aka an educated guess) versus having faith in an idea because somebody wrote it in a book (in the case of the bible, over the span of 1400 years with multiple authors and a fat 400 year gap of nothing, followed by another 50 year gap after the acclaimed resurrection of "the savior") ,with zero empirical evidence to back it ("empirical" didn't even exist then), and is in no way observable (aka blind faith, emphasis on the blind.).


----------



## Wordz (Dec 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;2z-OLG0KyR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z-OLG0KyR4[/video]

cocks fit in hands pretty good too


----------



## Radiate (Dec 13, 2010)

Wordz said:


> [video=youtube;2z-OLG0KyR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z-OLG0KyR4[/video]
> 
> cocks fit in hands pretty good too


I agree. Intelligent design. I don't see how the Bible can harp on about how sodomy is so evil when the creator obviously made the anus penetrable and pleasurable, arguably moreso than the vagina.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;eL19psAtV00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL19psAtV00[/video]


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 13, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Why won't you answer the questions that I asked you as a demonstration about why abiogenesis is not part of the theory of evolution. Once again, why don't you criticize chemists for not having an explanation of how atoms got here? Why don't you criticize nuclear physicists because they don't explain how the electron got here? You are correct, abiogenesis must have occurred, OR life got here somehow, for evolution to have acted on said life FULL STOP. Hell, even different disciplines in evolutionary biology don't necessarily overlap. Saying that we don't know how life was formed and where the first cellular organisms came from, doesn't stop the fact that all life can be traced back to points where there was nothing else for millions of years except for single cell life. If you want to claim that life came from somewhere other than those cells, you have to put forth a better idea, otherwise, considering that our cells are eukaryotic and we share more DNA in common with eukaryotic single cell organisms than prokaryotic bacteria, it stands to reason that like all other life, we share a common ancestor. Since science only deals with things that they have evidence for, there is no shame in saying we don't know were that first life came from but unlike religion, we don't make up answers to make us feel better.


I already did. you should go back and read a little.


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 13, 2010)

The reason I have just been spamming the thread is because I already started a thread the discuss these topics and only one person actually wanted to discuss the topics of creation. I raised several issues and made several statements and all anyone wanted to do was throw insults around. So I will do just as everyone else was doing and just post noise. So here is the best video of all.



[video=youtube;o5xqf1z8i4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5xqf1z8i4A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 13, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> I already did. you should go back and read a little.


No. You didn't answer the questions, you posted a response but they didn't include answers to my direct questions. If you did, I can't find them. Care to quote them here?


----------



## Luger187 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wordz said:


> [video=youtube;2z-OLG0KyR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z-OLG0KyR4[/video]
> 
> cocks fit in hands pretty good too


if god made it "just for us" wouldnt it be our primary source of food?


----------



## Radiate (Dec 14, 2010)

Luger187 said:


> if god made it "just for us" wouldnt it be our primary source of food?


 
I know you aren't quoting me, but I have to ask if you're talking about the bannanas or the cock.


----------



## Tym (Dec 14, 2010)

Haha, dude, the banana has been debunked a long time ago..


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 14, 2010)

Tym said:


> Haha, dude, the banana has been debunked a long time ago..



I don't think anyone ever actually gave any credibility to that video in the first place. Your just beating a dead horse.


----------



## Tym (Dec 14, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> I don't think anyone ever actually gave any credibility to that video in the first place. Your just beating a dead horse.


Lol, did you even watch the video? Comfort and Cameron both try to give it credibility.. "The atheists worst nightmare" Lol..


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 14, 2010)

Cameron is an actor. I don't know about you but I don't put much faith in actors. And no I did not watch the video. I did not see the point.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 14, 2010)

Comfort's "apology" makes him look even stupider. He uses Xtian 'logic' 

[video=youtube;XHaSZtf5I1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHaSZtf5I1k[/video]


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 14, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Comfort's "apology" makes him look even stupider. He uses Xtian 'logic'
> 
> [video=youtube;XHaSZtf5I1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHaSZtf5I1k[/video]



Have you noticed that I have never quoted anything from this guy?


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 14, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Have you noticed that I have never quoted anything from this guy?


Not everything in these forums revolve around you.


----------



## Luger187 (Dec 15, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Think about it, if GOD did not make us all from the same STUFF then how would we be able to LIVE off the earth???
> 
> God made every thing from the same ingredience so that we all could USE the ingredience in their different forms to EAT and LIVE.
> 
> ...


this makes absolutely no sense


----------



## Luger187 (Dec 15, 2010)

Radiate said:


> I know you aren't quoting me, but I have to ask if you're talking about the bannanas or the cock.


lol i meant the banana


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Luger187 said:


> this makes absolutely no sense


 
Someone said there's hope for that guy...


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;XuhyBsqSqnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuhyBsqSqnQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tym (Dec 16, 2010)

That's hilarious, I don't even live in Texas anymore.. But I still keep up my ACA membership.. I remember when Matt was new, I wonder if he remembers me..


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 16, 2010)

I have one of Matt's best rants saved in my favorites. It is in part 2 and can be watched by itself, but I'll post part 1 too if you want more context. 

[video=youtube;XrsQPRk9OOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrsQPRk9OOU[/video]
[video=youtube;_RjNjx9m-Fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RjNjx9m-Fo[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I have one of Matt's best rants saved in my favorites. It is in part 2 and can be watched by itself, but I'll post part 1 too if you want more context.
> 
> [video=youtube;XrsQPRk9OOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrsQPRk9OOU[/video
> [video=youtube;_RjNjx9m-Fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RjNjx9m-Fo[/video


Loading a bowl and I'm gonna watch both of these , love ACA... I can't wait to move back to atx in the summer, a lot of cool thinkers...

edit: That was a good one, I have family members that discuss things like this with me, yet none will ever tell me I'm going to hell, but I know they are thinking it 

"A god that rewards credulity with internal bliss" lmao... that was pretty funny.


----------



## Tym (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol, yeah. Matt is actually quite the charismatic guy in person. I moved away like 4 or 5 years ago, when he was still new the the ACA, but even back then he was sharp as a tack..


----------



## Tym (Dec 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;v_A8JvJwbQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_A8JvJwbQY[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I couldn't understand what the guy was saying. His call was too distorted through my lappy speakers.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 19, 2010)

There's religion as an institution and then there is simply following the fundamentals of your faith. So many churches have become so corrupt, greedy, self-absorbed, don't read any scripture themselves and glorify powerful people instead of god... it makes me embarrassed. Even my Pastor at church says 'God hates Religion.'


----------



## Tym (Dec 19, 2010)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> There's religion as an institution and then there is simply following the fundamentals of your faith. So many churches have become so corrupt, greedy, self-absorbed, don't read any scripture themselves and glorify powerful people instead of god... it makes me embarrassed. Even my Pastor at church says 'God hates Religion.'


It just goes to show that if there is a god, it's powerless and not worth worshiping.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey, I didn't know we where posting videos.

Here are my favs.[video=youtube;LDoSSSm16OA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDoSSSm16OA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;u3BTtii4fIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3BTtii4fIY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

And this one because us CHRISTIANS have a sense of humor.

[video=youtube;s1ZABV7AQdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ZABV7AQdA[/video]


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

I love that athiest need a speaker to convince them of what they seemingly already know. I guess it still takes a little FAITH not to believe or you wouldn't need that guy. HA HA HA


Any smart person can tear something down and make it sound stupid.

We do it to EVERY president in the White House.

To really find out for YOURSELF you need to investigate the evidence of the bible. I mean if you are going to give time to some shit brick waging his toung against Christians for a PAY CHECK. (yes they do it for money, why else would they give a shit?)

Just pick up the bible and read it. really give it a read. What the hell right? 

Our whole country is FOUNDED on the teachings and the bible has some of the BEST advice a man can take. So even if you rule it out as nothing more then an IDEA.... it still has some of the best tools for life you can ever get.

Great example:

Why point out the speck in a persons eye when there is a beam in your own. First take the beam out of your eye, and then you can see clearly to get the spec out of the other persons.

What great advice!


Don't worry Christians. Stay true to your reading and helping those in need. These jokers are not worth your pearls.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 25, 2010)

hmmmm check the history books about the Egyptians 5000 years ago. look for info on a guy named homer. read his story. then tell me what you think.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

(do on to others as you would have others do onto you ) stop preaching to me if you don't want to hear about my beliefs


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Think about it, if GOD did not make us all from the same STUFF then how would we be able to LIVE off the earth???
> 
> God made every thing from the same ingredience so that we all could USE the ingredience in their different forms to EAT and LIVE.
> 
> ...


You downies are so silly!


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> [video=youtube;u3BTtii4fIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3BTtii4fIY&feature=related[/video]


Goddammit... I don't even have words to describe how fucking stupid this... it's almost frustrating..

He talks about the "first mircle that god did" which can actually be explained by human physiology then shortly after @2:30 he mummers about how the last person left in the plane was burned alive... Was god too busy celebrating his first miracle to save the last person? 

Absolute idiocy!


----------



## Tym (Dec 25, 2010)

I just love how the 10 idiocies of atheism aren't things you can contribute to atheism..

It's like me saying, things you can contribute to god:

1 Rape
2 Murder
3 Sexual molestation
4 Pedophilia
5 Genocide
6 Infanticide
7 Fear mongering

Oh wait a minute.. You CAN contribute those things to God.. Never mind, bad analogy..


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 25, 2010)

^^^ Yeah, and on top of the fact that the things listed have nothing to do with atheism, they wouldn't even make any sense if he could connect them to atheism. I especially like the logic of the first one:
- Atheists claim that religion causes wars.
- Some christian guy does charity work.
- End of argument.
Seriously!? How does the second point refute (or even remotely relate to) the first one?

I'm thinking that this guy is really an atheist, and he just posted this nonsense to make religious people look dumb.


----------



## Tym (Dec 25, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> ^^^ Yeah, and on top of the fact that the things listed have nothing to do with atheism, they wouldn't even make any sense if he could connect them to atheism. I especially like the logic of the first one:
> - Atheists claim that religion causes wars.
> - Some christian guy does charity work.
> - End of argument.
> ...


I thought so at first too, just because the arguments are so horrible it looks like satire.. But reading more of his posts, and debating him myself. I can vouch for his belief. He's the real deal.. And it's an even mixture of sad and hilarious..


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 25, 2010)

Poe's Law at work.


----------



## Tym (Dec 26, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Poe's Law at work.


Lol Yeah. Merry Noodlemas Mindphuck!


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 26, 2010)

Tym said:


> Lol Yeah. Merry Noodlemas Mindphuck!


 Raman


----------



## Tym (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha, badass.. I've got a FSM hangin from my rearview mirror.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Tym said:


> Haha, badass.. I've got a FSM hangin from my rearview mirror.
> 
> View attachment 1345752


 
Heard it a million times. You won't share your thoughts of how the universe came about, but every one around you that has an idea that's religious must be a moron. 
You are right and the rest of the world is wrong. No compromise just an asshole attitude driving you through life.
your drivel is just as stupid. Trust me.
I could probably coax more intelligence out of your noodle friend.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

at least mindphuk admits he smokes before every post...

It's self evident, so I assume he does.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> at least mindphuk admits he smokes before every post...
> 
> It's self evident, so I assume he does.


Ha, funny. I haven't seen you step up and try to answer any of my questions. You avoid and deflect with the best of them sir.


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> You are right and the rest of the world is wrong. No compromise just an asshole attitude driving you through life.


That is hilarious - coming from the guy who keeps starting the threads telling atheists how idiotic their views are.


----------



## Tym (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Heard it a million times. You won't share your thoughts of how the universe came about, but every one around you that has an idea that's religious must be a moron.
> You are right and the rest of the world is wrong. No compromise just an asshole attitude driving you through life.
> your drivel is just as stupid. Trust me.
> I could probably coax more intelligence out of your noodle friend.


Heard what a million times? "I've got a FSM hanging from my rearview mirror"?

I would share my thoughts on the origins of the universe, but you wouldn't like them. What you call thoughts are beliefs. I don't believe anything, I think it's useless to come to any conclusion that lacks evidence of it's validity. It's dishonest, to yourself and to the people you "share your thoughts" with. My thoughts dwell in the possibilities and the obscure. None of them are even worth repeating unless I can find evidence of their validity.
Now if you're asking me to share the actual knowledge and evidence we have via the scientific method, what I accept as the truth as far as we know, I'm more than willing to.. Let me know if this is what your asking for, cause I'll share, it's going to be a long post so I want to make sure that's what your asking for before I waste my time..

I am right because I have evidence on my side, I can demonstrate why and how I am correct, and I do it every time I'm challenged. I'm not privileged, I just require a higher standard of evidence than you. The rest of the world isn't wrong, plenty of people have the exact same methods I do. Even religious people, but those people do not go around spamming their religion cause they know it won't hold up to the standards of evidence that is required by these types of people.

Why would I compromise the truth? It is ether true as far as we can prove it, or it is not. There is no gray area in these matters, no room for compromise. Just where the evidence points, that's it.

What you call "drivel" is actually intellectual honesty, critical thinking, rational thought and demonstrable. Dismissing the only way we have of actually knowing, and endorsing the "Making shit up" mentality is not mere drivel, it is dangerously insane and devoid of any beneficial merits. Don't just trust me, listen to what I say, look at the evidence, use your brain and figure it out for yourself.

I know you're joking on this last statement "I could probably coax more intelligence out of your noodle friend"
But I actually do find that funny, mainly because you are one of those people that think fictional characters actually can give you useful accurate information about reality. Now that, is fuckin funny


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 28, 2010)

wow i just read the first post of this thread, what a fucktard


----------



## weed4cash (Feb 11, 2011)

fucktard smoking some good weed bitch.

What can I say. When I look at all the dead planets around us I just naturally can REASON that evolution is bullshit. 

Come on... really? Evolution and chaos formed a perfect world? Oh, and it ONLY works on Earth? That's brilliant.

Fuck me? Well fuck you too. I'll smoke my weed and stick to my version.


----------



## weed4cash (Feb 11, 2011)

And FYI even Dawkins HIMSELF isn't sure how life started. In fact Dawkins thinks life was brought here from some where else.

So there you go. The smartest atheist out there isn't even sure. Guess what guys, in 1000 years your theory is going to be as laughable as a flat earth. But God says that his word will always be with us.

2000 years and still with us. That's a lot of generations of atheist.....


----------



## weed4cash (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is the video of Dawkins admitting to intelligent design.

[video=youtube;f1BCWv0Foew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1BCWv0Foew[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Trolls gonna troll


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 12, 2011)

^^Yep. Perf420 pretty much sums it up.


Perfextionist420 said:


> wow i just read the first post of this thread, what a fucktard


----------



## bluewavexx (Feb 12, 2011)

Whos is he trying to convert? .... Be scared very scared because something might happen after you die, or you might get left behind.


----------



## nonfakename (Feb 12, 2011)

Besides everything else wrong with this "list" it's clearly padded to equal 10, for example, "The ninth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is no holidays.
Sorry April Fools Day does not count! LOL
The tenth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is they treat atheism like religion.
Don&#8217;t get me wrong guys. I&#8217;m not making fun of you because of your belief, I&#8217;m just saying your ideas can be just as seemingly stupid as OURS. Peace out! " (btw, that was the opening statement.) I guess christians love lists of 10, also, the use of big to small fonts give the illusion of listing a "main point" with "supporting details" under it, the way people are used to seeing arguements made on the internet, people just skimming through would just assume that these points are backed up by the following small text, giving the illusion of legitimacy even when they makes no more sense than saying "Dogs love chocolate!" followed by "The calories don't hurt dogs, and who wouldn't love a tasty treat to spice up the day? Don't you?" (fyi DON't give any dogs chocolate.) So it's seemingly intentionally deceptive as well as weak and nonsensicle. Oh, and there's one obvious thing no one seems to have said about why evolution seems inconsistent, even if it's not, and that is that maybe evolution isn't done yet? Actually that goes without saying, by nature evolution is a constantly adapting force of nature, or, part of life. Why do you think germs develop resistance to drugs? Evolution. Specifically, a survival adaptation solidified into the dna of the next generation. And yes, there are many things humans have picked up from other animals in nature, I recently saw on an episode of nature, or maybe scientific american frontiers, that bird language and calls may have influenced our brains to develop deeper language skills a long time ago, simply by listening to them over time, not to mention our genetic relatives listening too, you know, the chimps. After all there's only a, what, 3% difference in our two species dna, so, is it really so hard to believe that over time, one would lead to another? Wolves being bred lead to dogs. Seriously. They chose wolves who didn't shy away from humans, or bite them, and bred them, the result is dogs. What is so hard to believe about the same thing happening to monkeys, or any other animal? New species of insects are discovered all the time, are you going to say they were always here? That none of them evolved?

I know you won't answer these questions honestly, and I don't care, you don't need to, these are simply facts with a question mark, the question being why can't you see what is in front of you? Actually that's not even in question, you're a jukebox hero, you've got stars in your eyes, playing the song of willful ignorance. Or maybe no one told you these things, because they want you to be a "good christian soldier," converting or killing any who don't accept a new personal savior, or at least spend hours reading his followers interpretation untill you are hypnotized. You are a tool of misinformation, regardless of your ability to see it. Does it feel good to be used even inneffectively? 
P.S. this is much more long winded than I intended at the start. I know, I shouldn't even bother, he won't understand and will just say that I'm the one not understanding, SOP for crazies like this guy. But I had fun writing this. Read it, it's not bad.


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 13, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> fucktard smoking some good weed bitch.
> 
> What can I say. When I look at all the dead planets around us I just naturally can REASON that evolution is bullshit.
> 
> ...


your reason for saying evolution is bullshit is that life isnt on any other planets in our solar system? r u fuckin kidding me?
please explain to me how life could possibly ever exist on jupiter


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 13, 2011)

Wait! He agreed that his belief is stupid!! haha we win. you lose.

And btw, what website did you take that from........................... lol ... the word of god . douche


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 13, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> fucktard smoking some good weed bitch.
> 
> What can I say. When I look at all the dead planets around us I just naturally can REASON that evolution is bullshit.
> 
> ...




lol!!

ACTUALLY if you dont have your head in the religious sandpit and keep up to date w/ scientific discoveries YOU'D KNOW.. that we keep finding planet's that are in what we call the 'goldilocks zone'. Where a planet is in the same comfort zone so as to have all the essential foundational structures to support life.... like for intansce the planet Gliese 581 G .......................................................


----------



## upthearsenal (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol, don't mind him, his thread and ideas are a joke.

If anyone wants a good laugh you should watch this episode of Futurama:
http://futurama-stream.com/season-6/episode-9-a-clockwork-origin

It's really funny, mocks creationism, and won't disappoint, smoke a bowl and enjoy!

edit: I just realize it has subtitles in Russian or something, I'll find one that doesn't


----------



## secretweapon (Feb 18, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=YFjoEgYOgRo 
I'm amazed that dawkings had the patients to put up with this crazy bitch.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 18, 2011)

uh secrweapon not sure if you checked your url you posted but im fucking dying here lol It toke me to pauls sighte.......DAILY TOKEN lol a weed site on Youtube ROFL not laughing at you secret just laughing at Token Daily being in the URL lol


----------



## W N L (Feb 18, 2011)

ANY religion = money. Fake as far as Im concerned. I am NOT an atheist, I believe there IS some higher power than humans and all other creatures, but I DON'T think we will figure out what.


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 18, 2011)

You guys should watch Bill Mahers religious special. I could not stop laughing. Definitely a must see. 

OP religion was just the first form of government. The craziest things people have done to each have been in the name of religion.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 18, 2011)

religion was created as the first from of government...when the majority of the population were illiterate. They needed something to believe in, to keep order..now its just gotten out of hand.


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 18, 2011)

I was Pentecostal for nearly 19 years...so fucking thankful I warped my mind out of that bullshit.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 18, 2011)

The thread that never dies... like some sort of magic jesus zombie or something.


----------



## Tenner (Feb 20, 2011)

*The first idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me is that Christians are the cause of all wars. LOL
*I disagree, the reason of all wars is our own primitive brains. Religgeon isn`t the reason of this but rather a big opportunity for wars to take place, hence it cannot be blamed. We have egos since primeval days to steal food and women off each other so the fittest passes on their genes for the species sake.
*The second idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me is 2 hard to have faith! LOL
*Same as the topic of creation
*The Third idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is they want proof of the trinity:
*Your going against the rules of physics there and thats not going to work... Stories 2000 years ago dont prove anything!! for all i know those guys were smoking joints and laughing as they wrote the bible (no blasphemy intended)
*The Forth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is that evolution proves it! LOL
*It proves a lot to me.. We are brought to life by the phenomenon of evolution. An experiment was conducted where electricity was passed into a similar "soup of life" which evolutionist say created us with a bolt of lightning. After some time of passing electricity they found out complex chemicals begin to form such as aminoacids and other organic compounds. The reason life exists is because these organic compounds combined to create a very simple mechanism which could replicate and it all moved on from that point. Its inevitable when i think about this.

And whats the bible say, or maybe in fact, the person who you seem to FIRMLY belive was sent by god, that he just created us? Evolution is a better theory thanks.

*The Fifth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is no concept of creation
*The concept of creation, is brought around by the concept of nothing. The word "nothing" was first used maybe to indicate there was nothing in an empty cave or glass and it was wrong as there was air in the room/glass. What im trying to say is that we have a firm bonding to the word nothing, and it didnt even have logical foundations in the first place!! Thats a concept we created and it doesnt have to be applicable to the universe. Maybe everything always existed and always will and thats a fact? 
*The sixth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is propaganda crutches*
Dont feel the need to argue this one
*The sevenths idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is spirits are not real:
*I would argue its an idiocy to so eagerly belive this. Why doesnt anyone put CCTV in the bulding and find out what the hell is going on rather than get all paranoid and supersticious and say there are spirits. I think thats because it always suits an idividual to have faith as its "ego food". I`m going to exist forever and go to heaven and all the wrong doers which didnt get punished in life will get it in hell!! I bloody wish that was true.
*The eight idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is lying to support their cause...
**"These family trees that they put in the textbooks are pure propaganda. There is not one shred of scientific evidence for any of them*" Are you suggesting a book written 2000 years ago with no proof and no science should take their place?
*The ninth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is no holidays.
*We have all our national holidays created by all those years everyone belived in god. No ones going to change that so chill out.
*The tenth idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me, is they treat atheism like religion.
*I dont think its a religgeon unless we are calling "the lack of religgeon" a religgeon. So thats the only thing i agree with u have said. 

Some other shit on this matter:
Concider the time when robotics will advance to the point where we are able to have self concious robots with biologically grown microprocessors. Once they are clever/cleverer than us, it will prove that humans are just natural kinds of robots which have no soul or spirit. 

Look at the way humans ask questions, there is always another question to follow an answer, say if we kept saying "why?". Its an endless cycle and flaw of logical thinking. By looking at this system, there will never be a final answer. Even if we have a unified theory of everything in science, we could ask why that theory is there? And for the answer we can ask another question and so on going nowhere. Now god is an answer which blocks all other further questions because he is the "one and only" and always was there. Well maybe everything around you was always there, too hard to accept?

Religgeon is nothing but a clever way to block the infinite questioning of logic and convince us we have the answer which we never will....

I guess the concept of god for me is just all the things that exist around me.. Not some one and only magical being with a warm heaven set out to me, nah. Its all going to go black and cold one day and everything i do is for no reason.

Seriously, i could go on all day lol


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 15, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> Dont get me wrong guys. Im not making fun of you because of your belief, Im just saying your ideas can be just as seemingly stupid as OURS.
> 
> The first idiocy of atheism that they all show on to me is that Christians are the cause of all wars. LOL
> *Christian Pasture dedicates his life to helping gang members turn their life around: *http://www.examiner.com/christian-history-in-national/catholic-priest-offers-hope-to-gang-members
> ...


And here you are again picking on Atheists. How many threads do you need to show people you are a Christian that thinks atheists are wrong?


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 15, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> And here you are again picking on Atheists. How many threads do you need to show people you are a Christian that thinks atheists are wrong?


I can't imagine that he actually expects to convert anyone. Especially when his points never seem to be thought out much. Look at the first one:
A) Atheists claim that christians cause all wars. (Never heard an atheist claim such a thing, just that they cause a lot of them.)
B) Some random christian guy helps people with drug problems.
C) End of argument. 

That makes absolutely no sense. What's the connection?

As I said in another of this kid's many threads on the subject... I think that deep down he has some doubts about his blind faith in magic zombie spirits, and he's here trying to reassure himself that his beliefs aren't foolish. Really, if he was secure in his beliefs would he need to repeat them to everyone around... over and over and over?


----------



## sso (Apr 15, 2011)

so, im curious, why christianity? why not any of the other religions?


----------



## st0nerr (Apr 15, 2011)

i could give 10000 idiocies of Christianity


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 15, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


> I can't imagine that he actually expects to convert anyone. Especially when his points never seem to be thought out much. Look at the first one:
> A) Atheists claim that christians cause all wars. (Never heard an atheist claim such a thing, just that they cause a lot of them.)
> B) Some random christian guy helps people with drug problems.
> C) End of argument.
> ...


Part of me wants to set this kid straight. Part of me doesn't. Sometimes it's hard to not say anything. 
I don't care about converting people away from Christianity, if people want to believe in talking snakes and
talking bushes and cosmic Jewish zombies, that's their problem. But, I would like to see a less violent world,
and kids like this OP probably do cause a good amount of violence. A Christian almost attacked me once,
probably didn't because I'm not the smallest guy in the world, probably outweighed this guy by 150LBS,
he was going to attack me because he couldn't convince me Christianity is true. He was so frustrated 
over this. He balled up his fists and walked toward me. He almost got to have a 300LB guy stand on his 
head. I can see this guy attacking someone over the same thing, if he knew he could win, or at least not
get hurt.

Someday an atheist might save this guys life. He'll just credit the Christian god though more than likely.


----------



## txhazard (Apr 15, 2011)

Post like this do more damage to the Christian faith than anything. I swear sometimes its embarassing the things people do while they yell im a Christian im a Christian! Im a Christian and feel there is no need to push my beliefs upon others nor do i think posting crap like this on a forum to stir up a argument in the guise of a debate or discussion. Coexist. Its just as bad as those Westboro double dipped douch bags...who incidentially are coming to Arlington TX to stir shite up...anybody want in on the paintball ambush?  (j/K....possibly)


----------

